# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Ιδανική Ζωή

## serios

Θα ήθελα η ζωή μου να κρατούσε μόνο μια μέρα και στις 12 το βράδυ να πέθαινα.
Ο ύπνος θα κυοφορούσε την αναγέννηση μου και η ζωή μου θα περνούσε σαν ταινία μέσα από τα όνειρα.
Το πρωί θα άνοιγα τα μάτια μου καινούριος άνθρωπος χωρίς παρελθόν,χωρίς προσμονή για κάτι μακρινό αφού η ζωή μου διαρκεί μόνο 16 ώρες. Ο ήλιος θα με ζέσταινε και θα με αναζωογονούσε,θα με συντρόφευε κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας. Πατέρας ο ήλιος και Μητέρα η νύχτα.
Τα πάντα γύρω μου θα ήταν καινούρια και θα ανακάλυπτα τον κόσμο ξανά από την αρχή. Τίποτα δεν θα έχανε την αξία του μέσα από φτιαχτές ανθρώπινες λέξεις που δημιουργούν μια φτιαχτή αλήθεια. Το κάθε τι θα ήταν αυτό που είναι,Μαγεία.
Θα πήγαινα να δω το είδωλό μου και θα ήταν μια πρωτόγνωρη αίσθηση και έκπληξη. Διχως να κρίνω θα το αποδεχόμουν. Πως θα μπορούσα να κάνω διαφορετικά όταν θα είχα να ζήσω μόλις 16 ώρες. Δεν θα υπήρχε ιδανικός εαυτός , κυνήγι ευτυχίας , ελπίδα για το αύριο, αγωνία. Όλα θα ήταν μια εξερεύνηση και κάτι καινούριο και ποτέ δεν θα βαριόμουν.
Κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι την Ιδανική Ζωή.

----------

